# CC Docks?



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Are the docks pulled?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

They were still there Sunday


----------



## bethel_caller (May 24, 2012)

Docks were in yesterday, Monday


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

North pool docks there tuesday


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Wellman docks were in Tuesday. John's get lockup on 11/1.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

They were pulling the docks at the visitor center Tuesday which is across from Wellmans boat ramp.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

How about now Sunday 11/3?
Thanks again


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Are the docks still in ?


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone know?


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Wellmans was still in as of yesterday


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

They usually take them out mid November.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

campground docks are gone as of 11/04. Crappies are hitting in 14 to 16 ft of water on the bottom.


----------



## OHhio (Jun 19, 2013)

North Pool still there today -11/5. 

There must have been 8-10 trailers in the lot.


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

North pool docks still in when I left at 4. Caught 30 crappies, all over 9".


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

are the docks still in?


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

They were still in on Friday, & I don't think they work weekends.


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Docks are still in at North pool. Water temp 53-54. Managed 14 keeper crappie this afternoon.


----------

